# R-15 Cannot do SR



## leier911 (Oct 17, 2006)

Anyone know why I can no longer do a series record that was on before? IE, I had Wonder years, on the series record. The system went and decided to do a reboot one day, like a full reboot, so nothing was there. Everything was gone. All favorite channels, all past shows, etc. were gone, so I started from fresh and did the setup, etc. Now when i go back to Wonder years, and try to do series record, it shows the R, then the R))), then it goes away. When I go to try it in the INFO section, it does the same. All other shows I can, just not the ones that were on the system previously before it rebooted!!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Because it is auto processing your selection.
Which the default is Record First Runs.

Since that episode is not a first run, it is not scheduling it to record.

If you check your prioritizer, you will find that it is your prioritizer.

Try using the RECORD ALL option when in the INFO screen, and change the option to BOTH instead of FIRST RUN


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Because it is auto processing your selection.
> Which the default is Record First Runs.


On my R15-300, it defaults to Record Both whenever I tell it to record a series. How do I get it to default to Record First Runs then?

- Merg


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The Merg said:


> On my R15-300, it defaults to Record Both whenever I tell it to record a series. How do I get it to default to Record First Runs then?
> 
> - Merg


When in the full record menu (INFO->Record or INFO->Record All)

Hit Menu, to set DEFAULT RECORDING options


----------



## leier911 (Oct 17, 2006)

I tried that as well, that is usually what I do. I try not to hit the R. But tried both to see. So I went into info, did BOTH, and then did keep ALL episodes and set all that, and hit record series, and it shows it, but then no R by any of the names. Tried to completely reset and do it again, but nothing!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

leier911 said:


> I tried that as well, that is usually what I do. I try not to hit the R. But tried both to see. So I went into info, did BOTH, and then did keep ALL episodes and set all that, and hit record series, and it shows it, but then no R by any of the names. Tried to completely reset and do it again, but nothing!


No R by any of the names.......

Is it showing up in your Prioritizer?
Do you have any of the episodes existing on your hard drive?

How long are you waiting between the time you set the recording, and you check the ToDo list, or the guide to see if it is scheduled..


----------



## leier911 (Oct 17, 2006)

It does not show up anywhere, not history, not prioritizer, nothing. I tried again hitting the R button, it will show up and stay. To record just that ONE episode, so that works. When I try to hit R twice, it does show the R))) for like 2 seconds, then they go away and nothing. Happens the same when I try the INFO approach. 

Well I tried last night too and checked this morning to see, but nothing appears anywhere. I have zero episodes left on my hard drive as I previously did a full restore/reset a couple days ago, so it's pretty much like I just got it, all fresh. I figured I'd start fresh from new since I had issues as well.


----------



## SPECIES11703 (Oct 10, 2004)

leier911 said:


> Anyone know why I can no longer do a series record that was on before? IE, I had Wonder years, on the series record. The system went and decided to do a reboot one day, like a full reboot, so nothing was there. Everything was gone. All favorite channels, all past shows, etc. were gone, so I started from fresh and did the setup, etc. Now when i go back to Wonder years, and try to do series record, it shows the R, then the R))), then it goes away. When I go to try it in the INFO section, it does the same. All other shows I can, just not the ones that were on the system previously before it rebooted!!


This happened to me when I first got the R-15. The CSR at D* walked me though and I did a total re-format on the drive. Ever since then my R-15 works great!! No hiccups !


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

When you do a list of episodes...

How many episodes list?


----------



## leier911 (Oct 17, 2006)

Where do you mean?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

leier911 said:


> Where do you mean?


When you go to INFO for a program, right below the recording, there should be a button to list for EPISODES


----------



## leier911 (Oct 17, 2006)

It just shows a bunch of the episodes, it shows Wonder Years, and 9 pm, 9:30 pm, then tomorrow, Wonder Years, 9 pm, 9:30 pm and so on


----------



## bto4wd (Apr 17, 2007)

Could the series not be flagged as a series?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

bto4wd said:


> Could the series not be flagged as a series?


That is what I was thinking with the Episode lookup....

The only thing I could guess at this piont, is the R15 "thinks" you have a series link for it... but is just not displaying it in the Prioritizer list for some reason.

You may be able to try the 2nd RESET option, which is the middle one on the screen (can't remember it's exact wordings)... that will delete all your series links, favorites, ect... but not your recordings...

To see if that clears it out...
Other then that.....


----------



## leier911 (Oct 17, 2006)

I will try that option and see what happens! Thanks Guys!


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I think it is not showing as a series. I have the same issue with a show I record for my toddler, "The Wiggles". It is on daily on Disney channel so I thought it was a series. I push the R button twice and then the R goes away, every time no matter how I access the screen. I finally manually record as far out as I can. I think that shows that are on daily are not considered "series". That was one feature that "E" did better. You could tell the DVR to record a certain channel at a certain time, no matter what was on the channel. So you could tell it to record Disney at 8:00 am daily. It did not have to be a series. Much more user friendly than series.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> When in the full record menu (INFO->Record or INFO->Record All)
> 
> Hit Menu, to set DEFAULT RECORDING options


Found it, thanks. Although, why did D* make it so hard to find the defaults menu for recording? This should be something right under the main settings menu or even as an additional option on the record screen.

- Merg


----------



## desslock (Jun 19, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That is what I was thinking with the Episode lookup....
> 
> The only thing I could guess at this piont, is the R15 "thinks" you have a series link for it... but is just not displaying it in the Prioritizer list for some reason.
> 
> ...


I've had this happen too. In the prioritizer it shows NO episodes at all, even though they clearly exist in the guide. Any attempt to set them to record, the (R) goes away.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> When in the full record menu (INFO->Record or INFO->Record All)
> 
> Hit Menu, to set DEFAULT RECORDING options


Okay, for whatever reason, I cannot find the Default Recording options screen. What exactly did you mean by the "full record menu"? From what screen am I hitting the Info button?

I've tried hitting the button while on the Scheduler screen, the Prioritizer screen, or after selecting a show from the prioritizer. The closest I get is the settings for the current show--not the defaults.

Thanks again,
Merg


----------



## candledelite (Apr 20, 2006)

I just had the same issue. Yesterday when I came home, turned my TV on and it was in total reboot mode. Then all my scheduled programs were gone and when I tried to re- record them the system would not let me record a series again.

What can be done to fix this? Also I contacted "D" and their only response was to totally reset the unit. Which means I would loose all recorded shows.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Okay, for whatever reason, I cannot find the Default Recording options screen. What exactly did you mean by the "full record menu"? From what screen am I hitting the Info button?
> 
> I've tried hitting the button while on the Scheduler screen, the Prioritizer screen, or after selecting a show from the prioritizer. The closest I get is the settings for the current show--not the defaults.
> 
> ...


Select a program from the guide, select record once, hit menu.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

qwerty said:


> Select a program from the guide, select record once, hit menu.


Opened up the guide, hit Record on a program, and then hit Menu. It just opens up the regular menu on the left side of the screen. Nothing about scheduling defaults. I got to it once before a while back.

- Merg


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Same problem with me 5 minutes ago. Tried to set up an SL for Monsters on CHLL, 258. The guide shows 4 episodes showing for the next 2 hours. The R)) immiediately disapeared. The SL is in the prioritizer, but says no episodes. I've never recorded this show before. BTW, my 500 is on v 1151.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Opened up the guide, hit Record on a program, and then hit Menu. It just opens up the regular menu on the left side of the screen. Nothing about scheduling defaults. I got to it once before a while back.
> 
> - Merg


Select a program (that hasn't started yet), then select record once, then hit menu. Intuitive, isn't it?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

qwerty said:


> Select a program (that hasn't started yet), then select record once, then hit menu. Intuitive, isn't it?


Nope. Still not working. Just getting the regular menu. I am also having issues with creating a SL all of sudden as well.

In trying to change the defaults, I was selecting record on ER and Las Vegas on TNT. When clicking on record twice, it will display the SL "R" for a moment and then revert back to a single "R". I don't know if this is related to the fact that my defaults are set to record "First Run Only" and there are currently no first run ER or Las Vegas episodes coming up yet.

*D* - Please put the recording defaults menu on the Scheduler screen or the Setup screen so that it is easy to access!*
This feature isn't even documented anywhere, or at least no where easy to find.

- Merg


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Nope. Still not working. Just getting the regular menu. I am also having issues with creating a SL all of sudden as well. - Merg


OK.
1. Hit info. "More info" should be highlited.
2. Hit the select button.
3. On the menu on the left, scroll down to either "Record once" or Record series" and press the select button.
4. This should be screen with the record options. Press the menu button, and the third item should be "Record defaults".


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

qwerty said:


> OK.
> 1. Hit info. "More info" should be highlited.
> 2. Hit the select button.
> 3. On the menu on the left, scroll down to either "Record once" or Record series" and press the select button.
> 4. This should be screen with the record options. Press the menu button, and the third item should be "Record defaults".


Yeah, I got it. I hate stupid programming (and yes, I was a computer programmer).

I did notice though that even after I changed the defaults, shows that were added to the prioritizer prior to the changes still retain the old settings. In my case, I was having recordings stop 2 minutes late. After changing the default setting to be on-time, the shows already in the prioritizer were still set to end 2 minutes late. I had to go into each one of them and modify those SL. Another thing that should be simple that D* made difficult.

I also found a grammar error. When viewing the SL for House, at the bottom it stated "This This will not be recorded..." instead of "This episode will not be recorded..."

- Merg


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Yeah, I got it. I hate stupid programming (and yes, I was a computer programmer).
> - Merg


Me too. Especially since I did IT desktop support for over 7 years.

But the "default options" are buried on purpose, as the software authors did NOT want "casual surfers" to modify them and thus screw up all future "one touch record" sessions. That's why they don't even appear in the instruction book.

As for a SERIES, the box has no idea that a given show is a series, a movie, or what unless that information is SPECIFIED IN THE GUIDE. You may have noticed if you press INFO on a show and then MORE INFO you get detailed information. Some of that info is "SERIES" "FIRST RUN" "REPEAT" etc. These words are not sent in the Advanced Program Guide data stream, just a code for each one which the box translates and retrieves the proper word from it's library. Kind of like those icons for LETTERBOX, ALL DAY TICKET, DOLBY DIGITAL, etc. Or even this message system... Have you noticed if you click on the smiley face it really puts a colon, LOL, and another colon in your message but when you submit it the software automatically puts the smiley face icon there in it's place? Same concept.

Meanwhile, when you press "R" twice, the box looks at the guide data for the show you have highlighted to see if the code for SERIES is present. If it is, it creates a series link for you. Then, it searches through the guide for matches. If a match is found, it is added. If the show appears in the guide but the person keying in the guide data forgets to add the SERIES flag, guess what? That episode won't be recorded!! Think about it. It might just be possible for you to set up a series link for "LAW AND ORDER" lets say, but then a movie comes out with the same title and just happens to be scheduled to run on the same channel. How does the box know not to add the movie to your series link? Right. No SERIES flag in the guide for it's listing!

Being a computer programmer, you know what happens if just one letter is wrong when a software instruction is trying to match something.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Meanwhile, when you press "R" twice, the box looks at the guide data for the show you have highlighted to see if the code for SERIES is present. If it is, it creates a series link for you. Then, it searches through the guide for matches. If a match is found, it is added. If the show appears in the guide but the person keying in the guide data forgets to add the SERIES flag, guess what? That episode won't be recorded!! Think about it. It might just be possible for you to set up a series link for "LAW AND ORDER" lets say, but then a movie comes out with the same title and just happens to be scheduled to run on the same channel. How does the box know not to add the movie to your series link? Right. No SERIES flag in the guide for it's listing!


Maybe, but somethings broken in there.
If you bring up the info screen for something that's not a series, it only gives you "Record" as an option on the left. Whereas if you bring up the info screen for a series it gives you "Record once" and "Record series" as choices on the left.

In my case (above) with "Monsters", hitting rec twice brought the R)) up for a split second before it disappeared. It created an SL in the Prioritzer, but when selected it said there were no episodes even though one currently airing and three more were in the guide back-to-back. I deleted the SL, and brought up the info screen for the show. There, I selected "Record series" and set up the SL there. So, apparently somewhere it's recognizing it's a series where somewhere else it's failing. It failed to record those next three episodes, but did start recording some that were scheduled later that afternoon.


----------



## candledelite (Apr 20, 2006)

I was having these isssues also. I had to delete the show from the "prioritizor" and then redo the SL. Also I found out after he crash that it took 24-48 hours for the guide to completely update. (All the shows do not update at once) Once a complete update was done I was able to make additions to the SL.


----------



## shoeheel (Oct 15, 2006)

I am having the same R)) not sticking problem, but am confused what the solution is. Can someone give me a step-by-step instruction in a single reply how to fix the problem? Thanks!


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

shoeheel said:


> I am having the same R)) not sticking problem, but am confused what the solution is. Can someone give me a step-by-step instruction in a single reply how to fix the problem? Thanks!


There can be many reasons. You might have a time conflict with other shows, you might be trying to set a series link for a show that is on multiple channels - you can only record a SL on one channel, not two.

If it is none of these, sometimes there are problems with shows that are on daily or more than once a day - they don't seem to record well.

Otherwise, go into the "list", then hit the yellow button to bring up the "to do list". Next highlight "prioritizer" on the left side of the screen and press enter. Then scroll through and look for your program and highlight it and press enter. Once in the screen for the program, choose "record series" and push enter. Then you should see an option to "cancel all". You might also be able to use the dash key at the bottom of the remote to delete when the program is highlighted in the prioritizer.

Good Luck.


----------



## shoeheel (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks. It worked. I deleted both one time recordings and series recordings from my things to do list and now the R)) sticks.


----------

